# Painting on a budget



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a friend, (big time car guy) ive seen him paint several cars, with pearls and metalflake with harbor freight guns and they come out extremely nice. Granted a lot has to do with his skill, but to say it is impossible with a hf gun is false.
When I sprayed my motor in awlgrip I used a kawasaki hvlp mini touch up gun. It was like $25. Imo spending the time to get the pressure right and setting up the gun is key. As well as the proper filters


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Cut, I've been reading the reviews on the guns and they seem pretty favorable. I'm more concerned with the compressor, will 1.8hp and 17 or 26 gallons be enough? I think the ones we used to use were at least 80 gallon, but we weren't using HVLP guns either.

Any recommendations on filters?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

26 is more on the minimum but doable.
The more important thing is to get a compressor with a motor that can keep up.
A 26gal with a 2hp motor is much better than a 30gal with a 1hp motor.

I have an oil/water filter at the compressor and 2 of the little round colored plastic screw on ones at the end of the gun.
Your going to want to use a new virgin line thats never had oil in it, and make sure every fitting from the gun to the compressor is sealed with thread sealant. A small leak will cause a "sweat" issue.
No bueno


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think those compressors are up to painting a vehicle. If you do it I would go with a Low Volume Low Pressure gun. They are designed to work with lower cfm compressors.

http://www.spraygunworld.com/Information2/LVLP.htm

http://www.spraygunworld.com/products/Astro/Astro Pneumatic - EVO4014-18.html

You can find the guns cheaper, just using this one as an example and you get a primer tip and a finish tip.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree on the compressor. But ive never had much luck with the lvlp guns.
Sherwin williams makes a hvlp "air fan" I think its called.
Its not really a compressor but a big fan that makes filtered oil less air.
New they are $900
But can be had used for $300.
They are the absolute way to go. Ive got one on my shortlist


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't want to spend much on the compressor since I don't have much use for it, or much room to store it. I've gotten by with a little 2 gallon for a while now, outside of these 2 projects all I'll use it for is to blow off sawdust and run a brad nailer. So what are the adverse effects of using a 26 gallon? Is it just that I will run out of pressure and have to wait for it to cycle? Or is there something else?

The LVLP guns are interesting, but I did a search and don't see any with decent reviews other than the ones for latex/thicker coatings.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its just going to cycle more, actually it will most likely be running the whole time.
The bad part about that is the hot air going to cold makes more moisture, which is why I run so many filters.

The lvlp is good for spraying primer or unthinned gelcoat, not so much a thin paint. At least thats my results.
Remember im no pro by any means, im sure kreepa and paint it black are reading this and shaking their heads.
But ya gotta do what ya gotta do

Dont forget, staging the area is also key.
Try to spray first thing in the morning, less wind and bugs, also soak the surrounding area with a hose so the wet ground stops dust. Just watch out for love bugs.
I have considered buying a fabric carport that goes all the way to the ground on all 4 sides and cutting some holes in it for exhaust fans. That would be sahweet


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out the compressors that have a pump and a separate electric motor. They are far quieter, the ones you posted will drive you crazy with noise. HF and Northern tool have them.

Don't forget CL.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How about this one? I know it's a little smaller, but higher HP and oil lubed. Reading a bunch of reviews on these cheaper ones it seems not following proper setup and break in instructions are to blame for many of the bad reviews.

http://www.harborfreight.com/25-Horsepower-21-gal-125-Cast-Iron-Vertical-Air-Compressor-67847.html?ccdenc=eyJjb2RlIjoiODM3MzExODEiLCJza3UiOiI2Nzg0NyIsImlzIjoiMTU5Ljk5IiwicHJvZHVjdF9p%0D%0AZCI6Ijc3NzQifQ%3D%3D%0D%0A


----------



## jladdsmith (May 14, 2010)

I view CL as a rental store. Scored a CH 26gallon horizontal with a new GE (real 3HP) motor for about $100 on there. Replacement cost on the motor alone would be $300 or more. 

If you have a little time, or just get lucky and buy it right, you can flip tools like this and possibly make money. Will add that using a smaller hp/pancake compressor is just not worth fooling with. The bigger ones like I have (flywheel type) are about 1/4 the noise of the oil free jobs.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What about the Wal-Mart free rental program?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol my wife uses that program on occasion, it drives me nuts!

I've used CL for a lot before, and while deals can be had, sorting through the turds can be time consuming. I don't like to sell small stuff anymore cause I don't like strangers coming to my home, to many shady guys out there. I'd rather give stuff away or trash it. However I don't want to get rid of the compressor, I'd like to keep it so it has to be moveable and small enough to store easily.

Is the one I listed a few post ago the type you guys are referring to? Keep in mine I'm also running this off a normal outlet, not 220 or anything.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok I'm back in the hunt and I'm going to try and move forward with the harbor freight set up soon. I'm going for the 21 gallon with the bigger 2.5hp motor.

Can anyone recommend initial pressure settings for the HPLV gun?

Also, can anyone recommend a budget automotive paint? Primer and topcoat that can be matched to factory colors? Doesn't have to be top quality. Even a base/clear will work if it's affordable.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If your going to be using the harbor freight gun, I woukd spray around 40 psi,but thats just me.
Do yourself a favor and take the time to set up the gun and get it dialed in and do a little practice first.
Youll also start to figure out at what distance to spray and what speed. You want to flood the surface so it lays flat, but careful, a touch more and youll be running


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There will be a few good test panels around before I go to the vehicle. Plenty of practice ahead.

Any good suggestions on auto paint?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Not really.
AUTO PAINT CAN GET REAL EXPENSIVE
I think one of my friends painted his truck with "omni" turned out good, been lasting a while now


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You ain't kidding, looking around it seems $300-500 is the norm. There has to be a fairly reasonable alternative. I have painted cars in my youth, but it was long ago and in a shop with all the toys, so basically I'll have to learn again from scratch. It's nuts to me that I can but boat paint cheaper then auto. Really all I'm trying to do is get a few more years out of my jeep, plus practice for the new boat. Maybe I'll call around and see what's up.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Honestly as long as your not trying to spray some kind of metal flake or pearl, I would spray the jeep in awlgrip and never look back. Its what im going to do to mine.
Lets face it, I know for a fact that awlgrip doesnt fade like car paint, and if you can get it cheaper, why not?
Its polyurethane, same as car paint just has better ingredients to withstand the sun and fading.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Painting on a budget, eh? Been there, done that, kept it cheap too.
You can go with the high end paints if it makes you happy.
But on a rust bucket beater filled with 20 lbs of bondo, why bother.
I can still get acrylic enamel that'll cover and hide my half adzed bodywork
for less than 50 bucks a gallon. Easy to apply, easy to clean up afterwards.
I'm not interested in a show vehicle, just a utility vehicle to tow with and park at the ramp


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> But on a rust bucket beater filled with 20 lbs of bondo, why bother.


Oh no you didnt just go there Brett


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would hit up the Bens paint supply in Lakeland. Check out the Delfleet essestials line, I think you will be very happy with the product. I painted a Gheenoe with it in a metallic color and it came out great. Its a PPG product and they make very good coatings. Heres a link:

http://www.benspaintsupply.com/industry/fleet/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Oh no you didnt just go there Brett


Go there? Heck, I lived there.
For years I towed with a rust bucket F-150 that had holes in the fenders
and door panels. I could leave it at the ramp unlocked and it'd still be there
when I got back 3 days later. Had to chain the hood shut from underneath
but it always got me to the ramp and back...
...even if it did leave a trail of bondo fragments. ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol brett, well can you suggest a decent looking enamel? I'm assuming you don't mean rustoleum.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No, not rustoleum...that's my rattlecan go to finish, for touch up.

I use PPG in an off white. Makes it easy to touch up.
As AfterHours2 posted, talk to a paint and body supply shop local to you,
or order on line and have it delivered if you don't want to drive.
Call and ask what they have in stock, let 'em know it's for a beater.

Or, if you live in a small town like me...my local Sherwin-Williams
can get what I need as long as I give them a few weeks notice.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Iv'e used Sherwin Williams Dimension line single stage with very good results. It is priced right and comparable to PPG's Omni Line.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would suggest a base clear, but if you choose to go with a single stage, go with Nason's Ful-thane single stage. It's a Dupont product, available at any FinishMaster. It's a very good single stage, I suggest you get the integrated clear to mix with it and it'll last a good bit. 


As for base and clear, I really like Matrix. They have a few lines of base, and a few lines of clear. the MPV will be their higher end basecoat, but the cheaper one will work great. The only big difference is color matching is better on the higher end lines of paint. But basecoat is basecoat for the most part. For clear, Matrix makes a few different clears that work well. Their MS52 is a great budget clear. It will last a bit if you take care of it, it'll last you a couple years, and extremely affordable at about $60 a gallon kit. Remember, the slower it dries, the smoother and more shine it will have. I use "Very Slow" hardener on it. They also make a better line called "AutoGlass" that's about $120 a kit that's about 1.5 sprayable gallons. I worked at a budget style independent body shop that mostly catered to clients on a budget. But I'm used to doing super high end jobs, so I had to find products to get high end results at a budget price for the owner of the shop not to flip out that we are spending half of the profit in materials. Omni was a great base, but about a year ago they changed the system and it's not so good. Shopline from PPG is also not so good. You'd want to go with Omni Plus, as it's the old Omni line at a higher price. 

May I suggest you get a better spray gun than a harbor freight gun. You can get away with using a FinishLine by Devilbiss. It's a really good spraying gun for the money, the seals just won't last as long in a shop environment where it's used all day for weeks. 

The Harbor freight gun is below that, at a whopping $15-30 (depending sales) the gun is nothing more than a primer gun, really. You can get away with using it to shoot a bumper, or a fender here and there, but that's about it. It loads up way too much paint, even the 1.4. 

And for painting cars, I suggest a 1.3 nozzle.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

very funny this post came up..... the past weekend i just finished painting my friends truck, and new fenders for my YJ..... just after finishing the interior of the cab and under hood work..... my air line had a rupture of sorts and sent some type of fine metal threw my strata gun  in a pinch and @ 5 in the afternoon.... fast run to harbor freight, i brought home the exact gun you listed (and a new airline)
after playing a little with it i personally found 35-37psi worked best to create the best covering pattern. i also used a rugulator at the compressor with a filter attached as well as a 2nd regulator at the gun with a 2nd fileter. and to agree with PTB i was spraying nason paints...... i was extremly satisfied with the gun for the price, and have never been un happy with nason paint. now as far as longevity of the gun...... time will tell, but worst cast i feel it would make a great back up primer gun. 
hope this helps. fyi, i was spraying on a 10yr old craftsman screw fed comp, with a 80 gallon vertical tank mounted in a adjacent room with a/c fillters around it.


----------

